# Water



## MissMincePie&Brandy (29 July 2012)

I've just heard that the water taps provided inside the venue are woefully inadequate, and you have to queue for over an hour to fill your empty water bottle.  I have also heard that it isn't easy to buy drinks inside either, because there are not enough caterering stands and people are queing for 30 to 60 minues to get served. On Saturday all the catering stands ran out of food before lunchtime, because security would not let in suppliers to re-stock! Hopefully they'll sort that out so they don't run out so early in future.

People are allowed to take in small bottles of water contained in bottles no larger than 100ml.  I heard that you can take in up to ten 100ml bottles of liquid. (I read this on the BD forum, so if anyone else can clarify that, that would be great!).    * Where can I buy 100ml bottles? These are tiny! *


----------



## Nicnac (29 July 2012)

There's an earlier thread on here around the same subject.

I was there today and it's fine.  Take a water bottle and fill it up in the loos which have drinking water in the taps.  I queued for no more than 10 mins today to fill up at a 'special' tap.

The food was still available at 2.30 and only a few of the places were open today as all the ones on the XC course only open tomorrow.  Take your own food if you are worried; lots of people did today and there were no problems getting in with it.


----------



## Sue B (29 July 2012)

You will be ok to take in a standard small bottle (empty).  I am going to take two of these tomorrow - there are indeed long queues at the taps but they say it is fine to use the water from the sinks in the toilets as it is from the same source.


----------



## Karran (29 July 2012)

Sue B said:



			You will be ok to take in a standard small bottle (empty).  I am going to take two of these tomorrow - there are indeed long queues at the taps but they say it is fine to use the water from the sinks in the toilets as it is from the same source.
		
Click to expand...

Today I got in two hours before the start, I queued for about 20 minutes to fill up at one of the taps, am glad it wasn't any later as there was a massive queue come 9am. 






But you can use as many bottles as you like and it doesn't matter what size they are. I filled a 2l bottle and a 500ml.


----------



## kirsty435 (29 July 2012)

There have been long queues for water for the last two days, the taps furthest from the entrance were quieter.

There are drinks carts in the entrance/catering area that sell Coca Cola/Fanta - no queues for these and worth paying for a drink rather than wasteing time


----------



## Sleighfarer (29 July 2012)

A bottle of mineral water costs £1.60 and took me about a minute to purchase first thing. You've spent a fortune on tickets, why waste time queuing for tap water?


----------



## CalllyH (29 July 2012)

I don't get why people are so tight! A couple of bottles of drink didn't cost the earth, about the same price as a petrol station so what's the big deal! 

Geuss it gives them something to moan about. Despite the amazing amazing event people still need something to grumble about so let's grumble about the water.


----------



## IsabelleJ (30 July 2012)

Went to buy some bottles of water at 12pm... all sold out, were supposed to be getting a redelivery later in the day but didn't know when and didn't seem convinced!! Also sold out fairly early on yesterday. Not good planning methinks.

Isabelle


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

The stand I went to after twelve pm had loads left!


----------



## Sleighfarer (30 July 2012)

Go to one of the bars instead, particularly first thing - nobody is buying booze at 10am!


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Can you take booze in these 100ml bottles?!  Just a consideration - could make my own pimms then


----------



## eggs (30 July 2012)

Unfortunately alcohol is on the list of prohibited items


----------

